# Arilus cristatus - aka Wheel Bug



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I got this guy on one of my tomato cages recently. This is the largest assassin bug.










Protecting eggs and nymphs here....










Tate


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good shots, Tate.

That's actually a Wheel Bug nymph. Here's what it will look like when it grows up 

Dick


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting and both good photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Forgot to post this photo. Looks about like the same kind.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

You guys that always post up these these amazing pics, could you possibly include the shutter speed, f-stop, and lens you're using - for us novices that want to try and duplicate these great results?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. If you are referring to my pics with the f-stop etc., I'm not the person to ask. I have a basic Canon point and click camera that I switch to closeup mode. Plan on getting a much better camera at some point though.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Hollywood1053 said:


> You guys that always post up these these amazing pics, could you possibly include the shutter speed, f-stop, and lens you're using - for us novices that want to try and duplicate these great results?


Hollywood,

This one was taken by a Nikon Coolpix 995, shutter priority, f/6.3. 1/250 sec, ISO 400, focal length 24.6mm.

MichaelW's photo was taken with a Nikon D90, shutter priority, f/5.6. 1/100 sec, ISO 320, focal length 420mm.

Most digital cameras embed this information in the digital image. It's called EXIF (Exchangeable Image File Format) and is a standard for storing interchange information in image files, especially those using JPEG compression.

Allow me to introduce you to a free, safe to download program, that will allow you to view the EXIF information. It's called Opanda IExif.

http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/

To use it after install, you would simply right-click on the image in the Windows Explorer or your favorite web browser, and select "View Exif/GPS/IPTC with IExif"

My picture and MichaelW's picture contain the EXIF info, Tate's pictures do not. Either his camera does not record it, or it was stripped out by whatever software he might have used in editing the photos.

Dick


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I cropped my pics in Picasa. I guess it took out the info.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hollywood, the shutterspeed and f stop we used may not be the right settings for your camera. A number of factors are to be considered when taking a photo. I was actually using a 300mm lens with a multiplier, taking photos of humming birds when I noticed the bug crawling up a post 8 or 9 ' away. I just changed the shutter speed to 100 and let the camera do the rest. How much light there is and how fast you target is moving will determine what your settings should be. Its best to just get your camera out and do a bit of experimenting to see what works best. Get out there and take some photos and lets see them.


----------

